# ...und noch eine Umbau-Doku-Neverendingstory.



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, es hat mich erwischt, die fixe Idee "Umabu" hat das Hirn restlos in Beschlag genommen, es hat keinen Sinn mehr, sich zu wehren. Der Grund (oder Vorwand?) des rostbraun verfärbten Wassers durch Ausseneintrag hat das letzte Quäntchen Vernunft gekillt, letzten Samstag wurde der Umfang festgelegt, heute dann begonnen. 

Zur Erinnerung (noch mit klarem Wasser!):   

Beim Ablassen des Wassers kam dann auch der Übeltäter zum Vorschein, der die Steine auf den Stufen in die Mitte hat abrutschen lassen: Unmengen Wasser, die HINTER die Teichfolie gespült waren. Wie? Woher? Keine Ahnung!  

Hier gut zu sehen: 

 

Die Stufen sind faktisch nicht mehr existent, alles ist schwammig aufgeweicht, nach unten gerutscht. Das Wasser unten drunter kann nicht ablaufen, der Boden ist wie Ton, genau genommen bräuchte man für den ersten Meter vom Gund nach oben überhaupt keine Folie. 

Nun denn, jammern nützt nix, nun sind die restlichen Pflanzen raus, Pumpe deinstalliert, Skimmer deinstalliert, im vorderen Berich Substrat rausgeschaufelt, Wasser rausgepumpt, Steine weggeschafft.  

Foto folgt dann morgen, war leider bereits zu dunkel um noch was erkennen zu können. 



Ich bin einfach nur platt. Joote Naachd. 

 Jessica


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juli 2014)

Hi

Das Problem kenne ich von meinem Vater. Sein Teich ist auch von außen hinterspült. Lässt man Wasser ab, drückt das Wasser von der Seite die Folie ein.

Hast du die Möglichkeit eine Art >Drainage unter dem Teich zu machen ?

Ich würde auch noch mit dem Teichbauer über einen Nachlass verhandeln. Immerhin hat sein Werk nicht lange Bestand gehabt...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2014)

Grund- oder Hangwasser?


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die Drainage war hier auch schon mal in Diskussion, das Problem dabei ist, dass wir nicht wissen wohin damit. Sprich wohin ableiten. Ums Haus liegt bereits komplett umlaufend eine Drainage (80 cm tief) , an die man aber wohl nicht anschließen darf, denn dann würde das Wasser aus der Drainage von dort auch noch in den Teich laufen. (tiefster Punkt im System) Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht, den Unterboden zwischen Vlies und Folie mit Kies auszuschütten und da einen Schlauch zu einer Pumpe zu installieren, die bei Zeiten mal absaugt. 

Ob es sich um Grund- oder Hangwasser handelt, kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, nach den starken Regenfällen hat es natürlich das Grundwasser hochgedrückt, aber es besteht im Gelände hinter dem Teich zusätzlich ein leichtes Gefälle, sprich das Problem ist wohl von Dauer. 

Unsere Conclusion war zudem, dass es nur Wasser hinter die Folie gedrückt haben kann, weil es so unglaublich viele Falten gibt, für eine vernünftige Umsetzung muss ich die Folie wohl auch noch mal überarbeiten.  Zumindest irgendwie die Falten minimieren. 


Bitte sprecht mich nicht mehr auf den Teichbauer an, es ist schlimm genug. Das allerschlimmste dabei ist, dass er es offenbar vorher wusste, deshalb hat er den Grund mit dicken Steinen beschwert (Wassertiefe ade) "Damit die Folie nicht hochkommt"!
Kann man drüber denken was man will, vielleicht hätte sich auch mit der Zeit ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt, was weiss ich. Dumm nur, dass die Steine von den Hängen in die Mitte abgerutscht sind und somit die Gestaltung für die Füße war. Von Reinigungsmöglichkeiten in der Zukunft ganz zu schweigen. Einfach nur frustrierend. Aber ok. Lehrgeld bezahlt, weitermachen. 

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich die Hänge befestigen kann? Mit Zementmörtel? Bringt nur nicht viel wenn die Erde darunter dauerhaft nass bleibt, dann hält doch nix, ausserdem löst es ja nicht das Hangwasserproblem. 

Jetzt muss ich erst mal weiter Lavasplitt schaufeln... als lonesome ranger.  Nur nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bumble,
ich denk an Dich und fühle mit Dir !!
Das hab ich nämlich grade alles hinter mir. Bei mir war das Wasser auch komplett hinter die Folie gelaufen, durch eine undichte Nahtstelle unten im Teich.
Meine Fische hatten nur noch 50 cm Wasser unterm Kiel. 
Natürlich ist das Erdreich auch weggesackt, und ich habe eine neue Teichform bekommen. 
Es sind jetzt Stufen im Teich, die vorher nie da waren


----------



## muh.gp (15. Juli 2014)

Tapfer bleiben, Jessica! Wenn am Ende alles gut und fertig ist, wirst du zu deinem Teich ein ganz anderes und zufriedeneres Verhältnis haben... 

Denke einfach schon an den Moment, wenn alles so ist, wie du es dir vorstellst und du zufrieden deinen Absacker in der Abendsonne einnimmst. Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass dein Lächeln nicht größer sein kann... Und die ganze Story um Teichbauer, Probleme und deine eigene Arbeit ist dann nur noch eine Anekdote, die du den Bewunderern deines Gewässers erzählst. Übrigens mit dem gleichen Lächeln... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

Hi Jolantha,

auch wenn man das keinem wünscht, so finde ich es "beruhigend", dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Das macht Hoffnung auf wertvolle Tips und Erfahrungen.

Was hast Du denn gemacht? Wie hast Du das Problem in den Griff bekommen? (Oder hast Du es "ausgesessen"?!) Dafür ist es bei mir jetzt zu spät.

 

Schlachtfeld. 

VLG Jessica


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, Schlachtfeld hatte ich auch.
Bei mir mußte ich aber um meine Fische drumherum arbeiten.
Ich hab aber auch 6 Wochen gebraucht !!
Mal war das Wetter beschi--sen, mal hatte ich keine Lust usw.
Dummerweise habe ich den Folienrand nicht mit Steinen beschwert, ( mußt Du unbedingt machen )
und meine Folie rutschte durch die Unterspülung und wegen des fehlenden Gegendrucks um ca 20 cm
weiter nach unten .
Ich habe alle Steine raus, ebenfalls den Kies.
Ich bin dann noch auf der Folie ausgerutscht, und habe mir das rechte Handgelenk angebrochen 
Also, mit Gips am Arm weitergemacht , Folie geklebt, und dann langsam wieder Wasser rein,
jeden Tag nur 20 cm, damit meine Fische keinen Kälteschock bekommen.
Den abgerutschten Folienrand habe ich so gut es ging wieder hochgezogen, und neu mit Sand
unterfüttert.
Jetzt hab ich 20 cm mehr Pflanzzone am Teichrand .
Kies und Steine bleiben draußen, so kann ich besser sauberhalten .


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

Nächstr Baumarkt:  30 Min. Fahrzeit.


----------



## Maximoto (15. Juli 2014)

Das sieht ja alles echt klasse aus...
Aber dafür kann es bei dir jetzt ja eigentlich nur noch aufwärts gehen bei den ganzen Rückschlägen. 
Also Mund abputzen, neue Schaufel/Spaten kaufen auch weiter machen. 

Grüße,
Maximilian


----------



## Nico84 (15. Juli 2014)

Du lässt aber auch nix aus,

TSCHAKA


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juli 2014)

Hi

Naja, wenn das so ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Drainage anlegen, die in einen Reinigungsschacht mündet. Da kannst du dann gut eine Pumpe einlassen, die einen Pegelschalter hat. Steigt das Wasser wird es raus gepumpt, kommt keins, passiert auch nichts.
Das ist wohl die einfachste Lösung, die dir Sicherheit garantiert. Nur wie die Drainage gemacht wird (flächig, rundum oder nur am Tiefpunkt) musst du herausfinden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Heidelberger (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
es ist natürlich schwierig aus der Ferne "den" richtigen Tipp zu geben. Das sieht sehr nach Hangwasser aus. Ich denke den Hang innerhalb vom Teich befestigen bringt nichts/nicht viel -bestenfalls spült es nährstoffreiches Wasser in den Teich und nicht mehr unter die Folie. Auch wenn es weh tut und viel Grabearbeit -Drainage hinter die schöne Trockenmauer und zwar auf Niveau unter Null (Teich). Dieses Rohr dann um den Teich herum leiten -irgendwo wird es ja mal runter gehen oder? Sonst Sickerschacht- großes Loch mit Vlies und Kies rein. Zum Aufbau der Drainage: Drainagevlies, Drainagerohre, Kies -und zwar in deinem Fall bis oben (Maueroberkante). Ich selbst habe an meiner Teichlängsseite (auch Hanglage) von ca. 20m die orangenen 2m-Rohre zum Zusammenstecken verwendet -sind etwas stabiler als die billigeren üblichen gelben Ringe. Zur Verwendung von Drainagevlies -darüber wird wohl viel gestritten (Gefahr des Zusetzen des Vlies über viele Jahre): Ich habe das Vlies nicht ums Rohr gewickelt, sondern wie ein U oben offen gelassen -darüber nur noch Kies.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

So liebe Lääser, 

nachdem ich nun nicht mal mehr ein volles Glas Wasser vernünftig halten kann, so zitterig und kaputtgeschaufelt wie der Daumen ist, mache ich mal ne Pause. 

So wie Michael (der 2.) es vorschlägt, habe ich es auch im Sinne gehabt, als ich mich zum Baumarkt aufmachte. 

Der Plan: 
Vor der Terrasse (da, wo die Kante ohnehin ÜBER DEM WASSER enden sollte!) grabe ich auf min. 1,50m runter (wenn ich noch kann, auch noch tiefer!) jedenfalls so, dass sich dann später dort an der linken Seite (da, wo die Terrasse den Knick hat) die tiefste Stelle im Teich habe. Den kompletten Boden lege ich zunächst mit Vlies aus, darüber Kies mit leichtem Gefälle zur tiefsten Stelle hin, darüber nochmal Vlies. (Gibt´s da ein "Groberes"?)  Da ich die steile Wand unter der Terrasse ohnehin absichere (Bewehrungsmatten, 25 cm Anker zum Befestigen der Matten in der Wand und das mit Zementmörtel "festgeschmissen"), baue ich angrenzend über dem tiefsten Punkt einen Drainageschacht, in den eine Pumpe hinuntergelassen wird (auch diese ist bereits an Bord. Eine Drainagepumpe mit Schwimmer, von Einhell, (genaue Bezeichnung? ... müsste ich ans Gartenhäuschen für, wenn´s jemanden interessiert...) 

In Sachen Schachtbau bin ich für erleichternde Tips immer dankbar, es gibt doch gewiss auch kleinere "Fertigbausätze", als diese riesigen runden 80 cm Beton-Ungetüme, oder nicht? Jedenfalls halte ich diese Idee für die beste Lösung, umlaufend um den Teich werde ich die Drainage, die bisher nur auf der Hangseite liegt, weiterführen und damit hoffentlich den Wasserzulauf von aussen geringst halten. 

Mein Mann hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen und den Teichbauer herbestellt. Ich bin gespannt, was er zu sagen hat, wenn er das Chaos sieht.  


So,... wie war das noch gleich "Mund abputzen und weiter machen!"


----------



## DbSam (15. Juli 2014)

Liebe Buddlerin,



BumbleBee schrieb:


> es gibt doch gewiss auch kleinere "Fertigbausätze"


Ja, schau Dich mal in dieser Richtung um:
http://www.fraenkische.com/de/Drain...back_seite=kompetenzseite_gebaeudedraenung_de
Das sollte/könnte meiner Meinung nach ausreichen. Du musst halt den Schwimmer an der Pumpe etwas einrichten. (Bei den preiswerten wird ja oft nur das Kabel eingeklemmt....)

Vergesse bitte nicht, das Wasser auch hinter Deiner vermörtelten Wand abzufangen, denn ich *vermute(!)* dass es von dort kommt.


Gruß vom Mitlääääser
Carsten


----------



## DbSam (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo nochmal,



BumbleBee schrieb:


> umlaufend um den Teich werde ich die Drainage, die bisher nur auf der Hangseite liegt, weiterführen und damit hoffentlich den Wasserzulauf von aussen geringst halten.


Die Drainage hilft Dir nur bei normaler Witterung und auch nur, wenn diese mit Kies oder Flusssteinen bedeckt ist. 
Bei Starkregen, oder wenn das Drainrohr (über dem Flies) mit Erde bedeckt ist, kann die Drainage das Wasser nicht so schnell aufnehmen.
Ich würde das Oberflächenwasser, welches hangabwärts Richtung Teich läuft, zusätzlich zur Drainage durch bauliche Massnahmen umleiten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

Die Drainage(n) die bisher dort liegen sind unten mit einem Vlies begrenzt, darin ein gelbes Drainagerohr 100 mm Durchmesser, darum und darüber grober Kies. Und das bis zur Oberfläche, darüber keine Erde o.ä. 

Die Drainage, die bisher teilweise um den Teich liegt, mündet in die, die ums Haus führt. (Gleiche Bauweise, jedoch tiefer) 
Und ich muss sagen, die funzt tutti 

(Ich hab den kompletten Teich da rein abgelassen. 1-A!) 


Dumm nur, dass die Drainage nur zur Hälfte um den Teich führt, da wo die Schläuche zum Filter/ Bachlauf rausführen ist keine Drainage. 


Der Teichbauer findet, nun da ich die Folie gelöst habe, um das Wasser dahinter abzusaugen sei das "nicht mehr seine Baustelle". Ich hätte das Wasser nicht ablassen dürfen, meint er, ...die verhuddelten Stufen hätte er auch so wieder hinbekommen.  Nadirlisch. 
Er kommt mir aber dahin gehend entgegen, dass ich einen Hänger bekomme um den Abraum loszuwerden, der Kubikmeter Kies für die Drainage kommt mit dem Hänger und die Manpower folgt, wenn alles fertig ist und ich die schweren Steine wieder auf die Stufen verfrachten will. Immerhin. 

 

Ist schlecht zu erkennen, das Loch vor der Terrazza ist schon fast auf dem jetzigen Grundniveau!  Das Wasser in der Mitte ist offenbar Grundwasser, es drückt von der Seite rein (hat Wasserwerte zum Ausgleichen an heissen Tagen: PH 6,4). 

Morgen geht´s weiter, jetzt erst mal das obligatorische Feierabendbier. Prrrrost. 

Jessica


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2014)

uponalschacht schimpfen sich die Biester, und muss nicht unbedingt von der Fränkichen sein. Die sind schon sehr Hochwertig.

Unter  Uponalschacht findeste einige im Netz...............weiterhin kann man sowas auch selber Basteln. Aus PVC-Rohr. Glaube aber nicht das das viel Günstiger wird und besser bestimmt nicht. Wenn Du da eine Pumpe mit Schwimmerschalter rein haben willst dann solltes du erst die nötige größe kennen. Also erst Pumpe auswählen und dann den Schacht.


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Juli 2014)

Nun die Pumpe steht ja bereits hier im Gartenhäuschen, sie erfordert einen Schacht von min. 400 x 400 x 500 mm, ich hab ein KG-Rohr, DN 500, 2 m lang bestellt, dann muss ich am unteren Ende ein Stück raustrennen und ein Sieb antüdeln. Wird schon. Ich bin jedenfalls glücklich, dass wir wenigstens jetzt wissen, wie es weitergeht. Gestern Abend waren das nämlich die letzten Sorgen und heute früh direkt die Ersten. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2014)

Respekt Jessica, du "Wahnsnnige"
Ich kann ja auch gut zupacken, aber du bist echt irre.
Ich wünsche dir von Herzen,
ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen und bleibende Motivation.
LG Bine


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Juli 2014)

Hi

Mit Drainage bin ich wirklich völlig überfragt.
Ich denke an solchen Stellen, wo ein Hang das Wasser zum Teich leitet, könnten auch ganz normale Rinnen ausreichend sein.
zb so was http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/2514299...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1
Ich würde Spontan vermuten die Drainage zusätzlich unter der Folie diagonal von außen am Teichrand zur Mitte an die tiefste stelle laufen lassen und von dort in einen tieferen Sickerschacht wie ihn Carsten verlinkt hat. Dann kannst du wirklich sicher sein, dass egal wo das Wasser sich sammeln will, es immer abläuft.

Grüße Michael


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juli 2014)

Moin moin,

ja das wäre auch eine Idee, alllerdings geht diese Rinne nur gerade. Ich hab rund. 


@ Bine, so ein Ergeiz entsteht nur aus der Not heraus. Das ist letztlich ganz einfach, wenn man erst mal so weit ist, den IST-Zustand nicht länger mit anschauen zu wollen, hat man zwei Möglichkeiten: Zuschütten oder Neu machen. Kennt hier gewiss fast jeder. Genau so kommt fast jeder früher oder später zu der Erkenntnis, dass man zu klein gebaut hat. Und "Marke Eigenbau" ist natürlich ein Multiplikator wenn einen abends am (fertigen) Teichufer die Seligkeit einholt...

Vielen lieben Dank für deinen Zuspruch, den kann ich wirklich sehr gut gebrauchen. 


In diesem Sinne... auf ein erfolgreiches Spatenschwingen.


----------



## lotta (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Jessica,
ich schwinge z.Zt. auch kräftig den Spaten, 
denke also bei fast jeder Schubkarre,
dass da noch jemand gerade so schwitzen muss.... das hilft finde ich.
wir werden uns nicht unterkriegen lassen


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juli 2014)

Tolle Idee, das mit dem Hänger und der Bohle, theorethisch könnte man dort die volle Schubkarre hinauf fahren. 

Praktisch hat das auf dem ersten Meter geklappt, dann bekam das Geschoss Seitenlage und die erste Fuhre liegt nun links neb en der Bohle auf dem Boden. 


Merde alors. 


Warum kann nicht einfach mal einen Tag lang alles glatt laufen?!


----------



## blackbird (16. Juli 2014)

Ein freundliches Hallo an die Dame auf dem Fensterplatz ganz vorne rechts... 

Viel Erfolg bei der Arbeit, die Du Dir da vorgenommen hast!


BumbleBee schrieb:


> Tolle Idee, das mit dem Hänger und der Bohle, theorethisch könnte man dort die volle Schubkarre hinauf fahren.


Das ist nur Übungssache. Nicht aufgeben. Genug Schwung und vorher schon die richtige Richtung, dann klappt das auch... 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juli 2014)

Danke Tim. 

Und Kompliment, ich habe lange kein so treffendes Zitat gelesen wie in Deiner Signatur! 

VlG Jessica


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jessica!
Ich würde Dir ganz einfach eine Teich-Schale aus Gfk oder aus Beton empfehlen.Beide 15cm über dem Erdreich (kein einlaufen und wegspülen mehr möglich) . 
Bei Beton: Erst Folie dann Beton und auf den Beton so wie immer verfahren, erst Flies dann Folie. Die Innere Folie sollte die äußere Folie im Erdreich überlappen.
Da der ganze Mist mit der Drainage schon mal  jämmerlich versagt hat, würde ich mal andere Wege in Augenschein nehmen. Bei einer Wanne ist es vollkommen egal ob es Dauerregen oder Sturzbach-Regen ist.
Und die Sache mit dem Wetter wird nicht besser werden!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Juli 2014)

Hi

Naja, eine Teichwanne in der Größe wird wohl nicht aufzutreiben sein und wohl unbezahlbar.
Beton könnte natürlich funktionieren. Aber wie dick, damit er frostsicher ist ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Daniel2311 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,  
Man kann aber so eine " Gfk Teichwanne" auch selbst bauen. Ist natürlich etwas kostenintensiv. 

MfG


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

eine selbstgebaute GFK Wanne ist natürlich einTraum. Wird auch einer bleiben. 

1. Die Kosten sprengen jede mit gesundem Menschenverstand erklärbare Teichbau-Leidenschaft. Das macht mein Mann nicht mit. 

2. Ich bin alleine. Soll heissen, alles was ich mir aufbürde zu tun, muss ich quasi alleine umsetzen. Mein Mann hilft mir zwar im Moment wenn er am Abend nach Hause kommt, in dem er das Erdreich von einer Plane auf den Hänger verfrachtet oder in dem er mir ein leckeres Essen zaubert, jedoch bin ich quasi Alleinkämpfer. 

Und das dürfte dann auch beim Handling mit großen Betonmengen das Problem werden. Dazu kommt, dass ich bei einem Vollguss aus Beton die komplette Trockenmauer wegbauen müsste, denn die Folie liegt dahinter. Das habe ich auf einer Seite versucht, die Steine sind mir einfach zu schwer. 

Allergrößtes Problem bei allen Alternativen: der Boden läuft jetzt von den Seiten mit Wasser voll. Nicht direkt sichtbar, jedoch pumpe ich das Wasser morgens bis auf 5 cm ab, abends stehen neue 30 cm drin. Jetzt wo kein Wasserduck mehr gegensteuert, geht das rasend schnell. (Dabei kam ich auf die Idee, dass ich mir mehrere Brunnen überall im Garten (2000 qm) graben sollte, dann muss ich mich nicht für jedes Blumengießen mit einem 50 Meter Gartenschlauchsalat abmühen!)

Also Fazit ist, auch wenn es wirklich schwer fällt: Kompromisse müssen sein. Zumindest für jetzt. 

Ab September hab ich auch keine Zeit mehr, dann ist Urlaubssperre für 6 Monate, dann Winter und bis nächstes Jahr mit der Baustelle leben? Naaa ged´nisch!


Vielleicht in 5 Jahren. Dann hab ich was, wofür ich sparen kann, es kann länger (und vernünftiger!) geplant werden, und mein Mann und ich können unseren Sommerurlaub unter Tage verbringen  ist doch auch schön. 

Viele Grüße aus dem Matsch - Jessia


----------



## DbSam (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Buddlerin,


was soll ich sagen:
Du musst/solltest/könntest natürlich zuerst die Drainage im unteren Teil des Teiches und Deinen Kontrollschacht bauen.
Dann kannst Du den 'Rest' in Ruhe erledigen.
Sonst trampelst Du doch die ganze Zeit im Schlamm herum.

Zu Deiner Trockenmauer und wegen dem rostbraunem Wasser nach dem Regen letzte Woche:
So wie ich es verstanden habe, steht die Trockenmauer auf der Folie *im* Teich. Hinter der Folie, hangaufwärts, ist die Drainage. 
Ist das richtig so?
Wenn ja, dann musst Du dort nach Stellen suchen, an welchen das Wasser bei Starkregen über den Drainagekies in den Teich gelangen kann/konnte. Dort musst Du baulich etwas verändern. Je nachdem was dort wie verbaut wurde...

Bei Fragen fragen...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Und Hut ab vor Deinen schauflerischen Leistungen...


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juli 2014)

Hi Carsten, 

ja genau, zuerst die Drainage im Teich. Da bin ich ja dran. Bzw. schauefele ich erst mal den Raum angrenzend an die Terrasse frei, denn dort soll der tiefste Bereich im Teich sein. Das Rohr für den Schacht ist noch nicht da, daher kann ich diesen ohnehin noch nicht bauen. Doof aber wahr. Aber graben kann ich den schon. 
Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass ich nicht schnell genug bin, das Ding bis auf die gewünschte Tiefe zu bringen BEVOR am nächsten Morgen wieder das Wasser drin steht. 
Das ist echt Level 2 für Körper und Geist diesen Schlick da rauszubuddeln. 

 


Hab jetzt zwei Rückschlagventile gekauft, davon eins mit Siebkörbchen, damit tüdel ich einen Saugschlauch zusammen, dann hoffe ich den Boden damit einigermaßen trocken pumpen zu können. 


To be continued....


----------



## DbSam (17. Juli 2014)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> ja genau, zuerst die Drainage im Teich.


Dann ist's ja gut. Das habe ich Deinen Beiträgen nicht so genau entnehmen können.



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass ich nicht schnell genug bin, das Ding bis auf die gewünschte Tiefe zu bringen BEVOR am nächsten Morgen wieder das Wasser drin steht.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, Du bist ja auch kein Bagger... 



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Das Rohr für den Schacht ist noch nicht da,


Ja, schade.
Ich hätte aber bestimmt kein Rohr genommen, sondern einen Kontroll-, Revisions- oder halt einen Uponalschacht (wie auch Tottoabs geschrieben hat). Der Vorteil wäre gewesen, dass Du den Drainschlauch hättest anschließen können und die Pumpe auf einem definierten Grund steht. 
Nun endet Dein Drainschlauch im 'Nichts', oder Du schneidest, bohrst, schnitzt oder wie auch immer eine Öffnung ins Rohr... oder füllst Kies bis Oberkante Drainrohr ein und setzt das Rohr darauf... Wie auch immer, ist aber nicht so 'sauber' wie mit einem Revisionsschacht...


Wie auch immer. Ich hoffe, besser gesagt ich wünsche Dir, dass Du mit Deiner Schaufelei Level III erreichst. 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Superdad (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

da hast du ja eine riesen Arbeit vor dir.
Ist denn in der Verwandtschaft niemand bereit dir zu helfen?
Oder dein Mann muss mehr ran. Irgendwann ist alles wieder in Ordnung und man kann die Füße hoch legen.

Ich habe ja schon Mitleid mit dir!


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber bestimmt kein Rohr genommen, sondern einen Kontroll-, Revisions- oder halt einen Uponalschacht (wie auch Tottoabs geschrieben hat).



Diese habe ich leider nur bis max 80 cm Höhe gefunden. Ich muss aber auf 1,80 m runter, wenn ich den Grund auf 1,50 m hab.  Vielleicht hab ich auch nur einen Knoten im Hirn oder nicht das passende Teil gefunden im Internet. Aber so hätte ich in der Länge stückeln müssen, was ich unsinnig finde. Ich werde unten eine Steinplatte (von Terrassenbau übrig) als Boden auslegen, so hat das Rohr Halt und die Pumpe steht auf festem Boden. 



Superdad schrieb:


> Ist denn in der Verwandtschaft niemand bereit dir zu helfen?
> Oder dein Mann muss mehr ran. Irgendwann ist alles wieder in Ordnung und man kann die Füße hoch legen.



Leider nicht, die paar Männekes wohnen leider am A*** der Welt. 
Und mein Mann hat einen tollen Job, der uns solche Eskapaden überhaupt erst ermöglicht,  der aber auch leider viel Zeit beansprucht und lange Arbeitstage und Geschäftsreisen beinhaltet. Er tut wirklich was er kann und das rechne ich ihm hoch an, denn er tut es mir zuliebe. Seiner Meinung nach hätte der Teich gerne so bleiben können wie er ist. 

So, aber es ist ein Ende in Sicht! Ich bin jetzt auf der gesamten Fläche auf 1,20 m. Die 30 cm schaff ich auch noch. Nur jetzt ist Schlammschlacht angesagt. 

(Wenn ich hier so sitze, so durchgeschwitzt und muffig, kann ich mich selbst nicht mehr riechen! ...schnell wieder raus! 
...Die Bremsen haben schon das Lätzchen an!!!)


----------



## DbSam (17. Juli 2014)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Diese habe ich leider nur bis max 80 cm Höhe gefunden.


Nun, da gibt es für jedes System 'Schachtaufsetzrohre' (oder je nach System einen abweichenden Name mit gleicher Bedeutung)
Um mal bei meinem ersten System zu bleiben, siehe den Link in Post #15, hier die Aufsetzrohre :
http://www.fraenkische.com/de/Drain...-sup-2847,10365.html?back_id=1168#id_zubehoer

Der Vorteil von solchen Systemen besteht darin, dass man in der Tiefe nicht sofort mit der kompletten Länge hantieren muss und die Drainrohre einen sicheren Anschluss besitzen. Dann kann man direkt nach dem Einbau schon ein Stück weit verfüllen und verdichten. Das Aufsetzrohr setzt man halt drauf, wenn man mit anderen Arbeiten nicht mehr ins Gehege kommt. Der 'Unterbau' steht aber schon bombenfest und wäre aufnahmebereit für eine Pumpe. (Wobei ich persönlich eher ein kleines Hauswasserk mit Saugschlauch und Rückschlagventil anschließen und mit einem externen Schwimmerschalter ansteuern würde...) 
Ordentliche Deckel sind als Zubehör ebenfalls verfügbar und auf die richtige Länge kann man auch viel später und relativ einfach kürzen...

Wahrscheinlich alles zu spät, da Du das Rohr schon bestellt hast und Du das auch damit irgendwie hin bekommst.
Ansonsten hätte der nächste gut sortierte Baustoffhandel (BHG, o.ä.) sicher solche Kontroll-, Revisionsschächte mit entsprechendem Zubehör gleich auf Lager.

Du wirst mit Sicherheit leider an diesen Text denken, wenn Du Dein Rohr einbaust... (Abschluß unten und oben, welche Länge genau, Anschluss Drainrohr, einsetzen, gerade halten und verfüllen, usw.) 



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so sitze, so durchgeschwitzt und muffig, kann ich mich selbst nicht mehr riechen!


Ab, unter die Dusche. 



Bis denne,
gruß Carsten


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich alles zu spät,...



Richtig.  
Zudem sehe ich, die Teile aus Deinem Link haben einen Innendurchmesser von 285 mm, die Pumpe sollte jedoch in einen Schacht von Mind. 400 x 400 mm gesetzt werden, also doch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. 

Ich denke, es gäbe noch so viele Ratschläge zu beherzigen, wenn man es wirklich "RICHTIG" machen will, davon ist der Schacht das kleinste Übel. 



DbSam schrieb:


> (Wobei ich persönlich eher ein kleines Hauswasserk mit Saugschlauch und Rückschlagventil anschließen und mit einem externen Schwimmerschalter ansteuern würde...)



 Die Idee sollte ich an meinen Vater weiterleiten, der ist nämlich der Oberfrickler vor dem Herrn! Der würde das dann noch um eine Lichtschranke mit Sensor erweitern, dalles natürlich komplett vollautomatisch, das "Abwasser" dann auch irgendwie wiederverwenden und dabei noch Strom erzeugen ... 
Und bei uns gibt´s danach monatelang nur Wasser und Brot. 

 

Jedenfalls steigt die Motivation mit jeder Schubkarre, die ich wegfahre (ja, mittlerweile auch auf den Hänger!!! )


In diesem Sinne, hasta luego muchachos. 

-Jessica-


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2014)

Holla Jessica 

buonas tardes,
cómo estás después de todo el trabajo?

In Spanien, wärest du sicher noch nicht so weit,
mucho sol y menos tiempo

Gratuliere Dir, zu Deinem Fortschritt...

Mitfühlende Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber bestimmt kein Rohr genommen, sondern einen Kontroll-, Revisions- oder halt einen Uponalschacht (wie auch Tottoabs geschrieben hat). Der Vorteil wäre gewesen, dass Du den Drainschlauch hättest anschließen können und die Pumpe auf einem definierten Grund steht.


Für DN 400 Rohre gibt es auch Deckel. Die kann man unten drauf machen und schon ist es genauso gut wie ein Schacht. Rohr und Deckel immer einiges Tiefer als deine Dränage. Ohne Deckel wird das Wasser von unten iIn das Rohr steigen. Könnte mehr sein als aus deiner Dranage kommt, weil ja tiefer. Du willst aber nicht den Boden um den Schacht entwässern sondern den Boden im Bereich der Dränage so trocken halten das der Wasserdruck die Teichstrucktur nicht wieder zerstört. Bei dem Wasserstand den du da im Sommer hast würde ich sagen das du da jede Menge Wasser pumpen wirst. Vielleicht währe eine Wasserstandsgesteuerte kleine Solarpumpe ganz nett unter der Hauptpumpe die den Schadensfall verhindern soll.

Vom Schacht aus ein kleiner Bachlauf durch den Garten möglich? Könnte man Schick anlegen, auch wenn nur wenig Wasser diesen durchströmt.

Fachgerecht musst du erst ein Trennflies auslegen, am besten auch dein Rohr mit einpacken wenn du keinen Deckel hast. Auf das Trennflies etwas Kies. Dann die Dränrohre und dann wieder etwas Kies. Dann das Flies zuklappen. Dabei sollte das Flies sich an allen Stellen ca. 50cm überlappen.
Alles andere ich bei deinem schlammigen Boden nix dauerhaftes. Der Schlamm zieht in den Kies oder gleich in das Dränrohr. Wenn es trocken wird verfestigt es sich im Dränrohr und irgend wann ist alles dicht und das Wasser läuft nicht mehr ab.


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Juli 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> mucho sol y menos tiempo




 in Sachen "mucho sol" stehen wir Spanien im Moment in Nichts nach! 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Fachgerecht musst du erst ein Trennflies auslegen, am besten auch dein Rohr mit einpacken wenn du keinen Deckel hast. Auf das Trennflies etwas Kies. Dann die Dränrohre und dann wieder etwas Kies. Dann das Flies zuklappen. Dabei sollte das Flies sich an allen Stellen ca. 50cm überlappen.
> Alles andere ich bei deinem schlammigen Boden nix dauerhaftes. Der Schlamm zieht in den Kies oder gleich in das Dränrohr. Wenn es trocken wird verfestigt es sich im Dränrohr und irgend wann ist alles dicht und das Wasser läuft nicht mehr ab.




 Genau so wird´s gemacht. 

Heute kommt auch das Rohr, ich fahr noch schnell einen Rührstab organisieren, dann kann ich heute die Drainage legen und heute Abend dann die Wand betonieren ("zementmörteln"), dann knallt über Nacht wenigstens nicht die Sonne da drauf und es kann in Ruhe anziehen. 

Hört sich nach einem Plan an, was?


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2014)

Hi Jessica. 


BumbleBee schrieb:


> dann knallt über Nacht wenigstens nicht die Sonne da drauf und es kann in Ruhe anziehen


Du weißt das zwar vermutlich schon: wenn's warm und sonnig ist, mag Beton gern gewässert werden. 
Zumindest haben meine unsere Rohbauer (beim Hausbau) mich damals instruiert, die gegossene Bodenplatte die ersten paar Tage ab und zu mal mit dem __ Wasserschlauch zu bearbeiten, damit der sauber abbinden kann. 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin bei der Durchführung Deines Plans.
Grüße, Tim


----------



## BumbleBee (5. Aug. 2014)

So, liebe Gemeinde.... 

ET EES FEDDSCH! 

Nach viel (zu viel Sonne) kam "Land unter", dann musste ich auch mal wieder ein bissi arbeiten, aber letztlich isses doch wirklich mal zu einem Ende gekommen hier: 

Von 
 

über


----------



## BumbleBee (5. Aug. 2014)

(Falscher Button geklickt!) 

... es geht noch weiter: 

 

 

 

 

 

 


(Outtakes) 

 
 

--- 

Bis schließlich hin zu:


----------



## BumbleBee (5. Aug. 2014)

Und

   

Die unten unterm Grund eingebaute Drainage funktioniert absolut super. Wir hatten hier bereits die Bewährungsprobe, in dem 500er Schacht hängt die Drainagepumpe, das dort angesammelte Wasser lässt sich über ein Y-Verteiler entweder in den Teich oder in die Ablaufdrainage unter der Holzterrasse pumpen. Zur Zeit läuft die Pumpe über den eigenen Schwimmer, nächstes Wochenende wird jeodch eine Leiste mit Wasserstandsensoren eingehängt, dann erübrigt sich auch dieser  

Gestern hatte es aktuell wieder drei Std. Dauerschauer, Platzregen deluxe, leider hatte das Wasser anschließend wieder eine rotbraune Farbe. Aber immerhin nicht trüb. 
Ich habe nun immerhin den Übeltäter entlarvt, es läuft oben am Wasserlauf ein, von der Wiese her. Also heisst es auch dort wieder Drainage legen. Da sind wir ja nun Meister drin. Die Wasserwerte des Wassers sind dennoch i.O., vom Nährstoffeintrag mal abgesehen.

Fische haben wir auch seit Jüngstem (wieder) drin, ergänzt um ein paar Vertreter der größeren Art. Ich habe leider beim Einsetzen nur sehr wenige Fotos gemacht, hier kommen schon mal die vom Handy:

     

Der Goldfarbene hat nur die linke Brustflosse komplett, ...ich hatte Mitleid.  Wächst das wieder nach? 

Dann gibt´s noch einen "dunkelgoldfarbenen" mit schwarzem Rücken, einen Schwarz-rot-weißen mit silbrig glitzernden Schuppen am Rücken, einen Rot-schwarzen und einen Orange-silbernen. 

 

(Ich muss mal die Digicam überspielen, da sind bessere Bilder drauf.)

Die Fische sind alle noch recht klein (15 cm ca.) aber fressen we die Weltmeister, und kommen bereits auf ein Klopfzeichen an die Terrasse  Große Freude!

Also, Ende gut, alles gut. 



Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine realistische Einschätzung was den Winterschutz des Schachtes angeht... Zur Teichseite hin ist der Schacht unten mit 8 cm, oben mit 3 cm Styropor verkleidet unter dem Beton. Nur wird die kalte Luft ja trotzdem dort "reinfallen", vielleicht stopfe ich bei Frost Säcke mit Styroporkügelchen dort rein? 


Viele liebe Grüße aus der Eifel - Jessica


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Jessica,
das ist ja richtig toll geworden, gratuliere.
Bewundernswert, wie ihr das mal eben durchgezogen habt.
Ganz klasse.
Und nun wünsche ich euch noch, einen langen Restsommer,
um diese Oase auch genießen zu können.
Bine


----------



## BumbleBee (5. Aug. 2014)

Dankeschön, liebe Bine 

Und ich hoffe, dass mir meine Paddler auch irgendwann so selig an den Fingespitzen zutzeln wie Deine auf dem Bild...


----------



## paulo (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi Jessica, von mir auch ein Riesen-Lob,
was du in der kurzen Teich an deinem Teich geschafft und geschaffen hast, ist wirklich bewundernswert.



lotta schrieb:


> Und nun wünsche ich euch noch, einen langen Restsommer,
> um diese Oase auch genießen zu können.


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2014)

Das werden sie Jessica,
verlass dich drauf- das geht mit ein wenig Geduld ruck zuck.
  Gruß Bine


----------



## muh.gp (5. Aug. 2014)

RESPEKT, Jessica!

Ist ja richtig toll, neeeeeee, echt super geworden! Glückwunsch!!!

Erzähl mal was über deinen Filter. Zufrieden? Wie lange hat es gedauert bis er eingelaufen war? Hole mir nächste Woche fast das gleiche Teil. 

Viel Spaß mit deinen Koi und deinem Gewässer!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Aug. 2014)

Hi Holger, 

naja der Filter läuft gemäß meinem Verständnis ja nicht wirklich "ein" im herkömmlichen Sinne. Ich hab die Pumpe eingeschaltet, da kam das Wasser reingelaufen und lief erst mal durch: 

  

Das Vlies ist klar und sauber und das Wasser fließt sofort durch. Das setzt sich dann natürlich nach und nach zu, je nach dem wie viele Schwebeteilchen im Teich ihr Unwesen treiben. Das sieht dann so aus: 

 

Und je dichter das Vlies, desto feiner die Filterung. Ah, vielleicht meinst Du das mit "einlaufen"?  
Also diesen Zustand hatte ich nach zwei Tagen. Das letzte Bild ist von eben gerade, also man sieht auch die Rolle ist noch nicht wirklich kleiner geworden, alles in allem scheint der Teich also (noch) nicht so viel Schmutz abzuwerfen. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Filter super zufrieden, der macht das Wasser wirklich binnen kürzester Zeit superklar. Wenn ich malwieder in den Pflanzen wühle, hier was umsetze, da was ergänze, dann ist über Nacht wieder klar Schiff. 


Eine Biostufe hat dieser Filter jetzt nicht, dazu habe ich meinen alten Druckfilter noch am Netz, der war ja bereits eingefahren. 

Bringt es vielleicht was, Biokugeln unten in die Filterwanne zu legen? 

Die Antwort auf meine Fragen beim Fachhandel: "Der filtert alles raus, was Ammoniak und Nitrit/Nitrat verursachen könnte!" 

Aja. 


Viele liebe Grüße - Jessica


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Aug. 2014)

Ach so! Noch was! Kleiner Tip: ERST die Gebrauchsanleitung lesen DANN aufbauen, Löcher sägen, HT Rohr installieren. 

Ich hab in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn nämlich die mir am passendsten erscheinende Stelle im Gartenhäuschen ausgesucht, den Filter da hingerümpelt, Öffnungen vermessen, Löcher (in die 6 cm starke Massivholzwand!!!) geschnitten, das HT Rohr mit ordentlich Vaseline bei 28° zusammengezimmert (das bekommt man NIE wieder auseinander!) um dann final festzustellen, dass man zum Einlegen des Vlieses hinter/unter das Siebband muss. 

Bei mir: Ja, genau zwischen die 5 cm da vor der hellen Holzwand. Ok, die Acryglasscheibe kann man rausnehmen, auch lässt sich der obere Teil des Filters, der ja nur am flexiblen schwarzen Rohr hängt, in der Auffangwanne bewegen, dennoch ist es nun für mich ein übles Hantier das Vlies quasi blind hinten aufzufädeln. 

Aber jut. Nu isset nüsch zu ändern. 


Vielleicht machst Du es besser.


----------

